# KUALA LUMPUR | Agile Embassy Garden | 234m x 3 | 64 fl x 3 | U/C



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Project Name: Agile Embassy Garden (British High Commission Redevelopment )
Location : Kuala Lumpur
Deveper: Agile, China

Final:


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Project Name: Agile Embassy Garden (British High Commission Redevelopment )
Location : KLCC
Floors: 63 fl + x 3
Categories : Mixed use
Developer: Agile, China

Previous render by Zaha Hadid


promulgate said:


>


----------



## akif90 (Sep 11, 2012)

Wowww


----------



## ssoott (Feb 4, 2018)

Nice! Anyone have a link to the original source?


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Reduced to :
63 fl x 3 
Height: 234m x 3 
Project Name: Agile Embassy Garden

https://www.agilemalaysia.com.my/embassy-garden/





rizalhakim said:


> Agile Embassy Garden, Jalan Ampang
> 3 blocks 63 storey


----------



## akif90 (Sep 11, 2012)

so sad


----------



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

QUOTE=nazrey
















Source: WanFly Studio


----------



## Sterlyng65 (Oct 23, 2011)

davidwsk said:


> Project Name: British High Commission Redevelopment
> Location : KLCC
> Floors: 80 fl + x 3
> Categories : Mixed use


That's Cool. I would love to see this


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Same thread / duplicate with









KUALA LUMPUR | Agile Embassy Garden | 234m x 3 | 64 fl x...


Project Name: Agile Embassy Garden (British High Commission Redevelopment ) Location : Kuala Lumpur Deveper: Agile, China Final:




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

U/C now









Kejuruteraan Asastera wins RM23.4m Agile Embassy Garden job


KUALA LUMPUR (Feb 22): Kejuruteraan Asastera Bhd (KAB) has secured a contract worth RM23.4 million from CNQC Engineering & Construction (Malaysia)...




www.edgeprop.my


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Agile Embassy Garden | Official Launch Preview | Jalan Ampang


----------



## Izzz (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Izzz (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------

